

Ask HN: What resource is the best for learning modern CSS and design techniques? - atgm

I've done CSS, HTML, ASP, and PHP in the past, but I've definitely fallen behind the times. When I go to design websites, I constantly find myself checking w3c to see what I can/can't do, and even when I finish websites, they have a decidedly 2000s look to them.<p>So, my questions are...<p>1. What's a good book (not just a reference) to learn modern CSS design, techniques, and good style?<p>2. What else should I be looking into besides CSS, if anything, to bring myself up to date?<p>Thanks.
======
pdelgallego
I will go this way

Learn about Object-Oriented CSS.

\- A short intro: <http://www.slideshare.net/stubbornella/object-oriented-css>

\- Reference: <http://oocss.org/>

\- Nettuts tutorial [1]

Learn About Grid Systems.

\- 960.gs

\- blueprint

\- Ordering Disorder: Grid Principles for Web Design [2]

Learn about new CSS languages

\- Sass & Scss

\- Less css

Learn Css 3

\- New Css selectors

\- New Css new attributes

\- Media Queries

\- Modernizr and how to degrade in old browsers

\- Book: Stunning CSS3: A project-based guide to the latest in CSS

\- Book: Hardboiled Web Design

[1] [http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/html-css-
techniques/object...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/html-css-
techniques/object-oriented-css-what-how-and-why/)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Ordering-Disorder-Principles-Design-
Vo...](http://www.amazon.com/Ordering-Disorder-Principles-Design-
Voices/dp/0321703537/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1296643883&sr=1-1)

~~~
atgm
Thank you kindly, sir!

------
olalonde
Check out:

\- <http://diveintohtml5.org/>

\- SASS and HAML

~~~
atgm
Thank you!

Do you know any good resources for SASS and HAML? I've never even heard of
them before...

